# Rooting, New Rom, File System



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, so the big lag that I have on my phone appears to come from the fact that the file system is RFS, and if I get something to get it to ext4, that will really help my lag. So I hear of this voodoo lagfix, and I'm not sure what it is. So this is what I gather I need to do

1) Backup my files
2) Install Odin per the walkthrough sticky above
3) Install CWS per the walkthrough sticky above
4) Flash some sort of debloated Gingerbread Rom (the one in the sticky seems simple enough)

Now my question is, do these steps get me an ext4 file system, or do I need an additional 5th step with this voodoo lagfix "program"? Many thanks for helping with a rooting idiot here.


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

When i did it on 2.3.5 i flashed imoseyon kernel through cwm then downloaded the voodoo control app.(free app works). im assuming its the same as 2.3.6 flash imoseyon kernel 4.0 in cwm put the kernel in ur sd card and load clock work recovery and install from sd card

The key is that u need a kernel that supports voodoo lagfix


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

xmoox said:


> When i did it on 2.3.5 i flashed imoseyon kernel through cwm then downloaded the voodoo control app.(free app works). im assuming its the same as 2.3.6 flash imoseyon kernel 4.0 in cwm put the kernel in ur sd card and load clock work recovery and install from sd card
> 
> The key is that u need a kernel that supports voodoo lagfix


OK, not sure I got all of what you wrote, but of what kernels (looks like 2 GB ones listed in the sticky above) would support voodoo lagfix? Do I install the kernel after the rom, before (e.g. what step #s in my list above does it go before, in-between, or after)?


----------



## tezjet (Sep 5, 2011)

step 5. The most used kernel is imo's which is supports voodoo.


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

tezjet said:


> step 5. The most used kernel is imo's which is supports voodoo.


Thanks. I guess there's no kernel that's packaged with the ROM, voodoo, so I just flash once and get all of it?


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay sorry for my bad response i was on the go.
Im assuming you have downloaded and successfully flashed to 2.3.6
and have Clock work recovery working correctly
What this process does its a modified kernal file of 2.3.6 its small about 8 mb i belive
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3426-kernel-gb-imoseyon-kernel-stock-repacked-v400-11611/
download the bold thing that says voodoo kernal
after thats downloaded put it in your sd card in the main directory keep it in zip format
once its in your sd card boot into clock work mod recovery
after that go to the option install from SD card
select the kernal you download
it will install then reboot your phone and you should hear a voice about converting if you dont that fine
after phones rebooted download the paid or free version of voodoo control
then enable the lagfix
then restart then a voice should talk saying converting partion.
then after that you should be good.
ill check on here in another hour if your having any trouble.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

ocdad said:


> Thanks. I guess there's no kernel that's packaged with the ROM, voodoo, so I just flash once and get all of it?


I'm not aware of any for a general debloated Gingerbread ROM, but GC GE includes an imoseyon voodoo kernel (although it is based on an earlier Gingerbread leak) - check out *here* for more info.


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you guys, I appreciate the help. Planning on doing this this weekend, so I'll let you know if I encounter any problems. Thanks again for putting up with the technically challenged


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

yea not a problem, We were all technically challenged at some point.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Not as bad as XDA...at least you searched through the stickies. And you accomplished more than my dad just by having the thought of rooting this phone.


----------

